# The Eyes of God? Jesus Painting Opens and Closes Eyes



## Johnny Thunder

*The Eyes of God? Jesus Painting Opens and Closes Eyes*
Last Update: 12/20/2006 11:45:27 AM

PILSEN, CZECH REPUBLIC (Reuters) - A mysterious painting of Jesus is attracting people from all over the Czech Republic. The picture shows the face of the son of God with his eyes open and closed. Many visitors to Oldrich Klima's "Gallery of Handicrat" in Pilsen are asking if it's a trick of the light or something more spiritual.

Jesus with his eyes closed - that's what this 150-year-oil oil painting shows... or does it?

Take a step back and the son of God is staring at you with clearly open eyes. "It's really mysterious. Everyone who sees it agrees there is something deep inside the painting. Some people are coming back again and again to see it," says Antique dealer Oldrich Klima The painting - by an unknown artist - was bought by Klima. Since he put it in his shop in Pilsen he's been inundated with visitors.

"People react very differently, some positive or negative. When I saw him for the first time I was horrified. Now I feel quite friendly towards him. He has features of goodness and now I don't see anything bad," says Klima. 
One woman visitor insisted the picture depicts both an angel and the devil. 
No-one knows if that was the artist's intention.

But for around $450 the painting could be yours to look at home - or is it looking at you.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Pics? i would like to see the open/closed versions.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I am unable to find any photos. If I, or anyone else, comes across them they will be added in a reply.


----------



## Otaku

Heck, I see pictures that do that at the Haunted Mansion!


----------

